# Open Component Separation (?)



## Ozbaby (May 23, 2008)

Have you folks come across OCS?  And if you have, can you break it down and tell me how to identify it when I see it and also for this would be properly coded?  I think I understand that a necessary donor site must be listed.  Any help would be great.  Thank you!


----------



## rjconnell (May 27, 2008)

I do realize that it is from 2006, but this is the best description I have ever found on what "separation of components" involves and how to bill. My drs read it and said it was right on for them.

http://www.plasticsurgery.org/public/cpt_corner/PDFs-2006/April-2006.pdf


----------



## mjewett (May 29, 2008)

What a great find! I read the article on component separation and spoke to my doctor. I looked at a recent surgery he did on a pt. for Gigantic hernia repair and he did component separation! Billing the muscle flap code bilaterally and the xenograft code for use of collamend mesh could almost double the reimbursement for the hernia repair surgery. I also checked the codes on Excellus BCBS clinical editing system and all codes would be allowed for payment!!!!!
 Thanks
Melissa Jewett, CPC


----------

